# H2O salt



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Who in the GTA sells the H2O buckets and who has the best price?

Thanks in advance. 
MP


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I saw at CC for 80$.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

$81.99 at ARA http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=60


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

TankCla said:


> I saw at CC for 80$.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Claude- what salt did you end going with after you experience with Instant ocean?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Red Sea Coral Pro


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

george said:


> $81.99 at ARA http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=60


Cash include tax sweet price


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*From IORC to Tropic marin pro reef*

After much debate and research, Tropic Marin won the battle. 
I stumbled across and article on another forum and, specs say it mixes to 8.5-Alk where a IORC, Red Sea mix up to a higher Alk. 13 and 12
I run my tank at 10 and Tropic Marin give me the chance to dose up instead of trying to comp the level to get to 10.

I am excited to see if the added trace elements help the 40.

Alittle more of a cost, but having the tank i do, i dont have to worry about the constant cost, only inital.

Thnx everyone for the help. 
Mike


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I used Tropic Marine on my old 10g nano with great results.
Good choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

MPreston said:


> After much debate and research, Tropic Marin won the battle.
> I stumbled across and article on another forum and, specs say it mixes to 8.5-Alk where a IORC, Red Sea mix up to a higher Alk. 13 and 12
> I run my tank at 10 and Tropic Marin give me the chance to dose up instead of trying to comp the level to get to 10.
> 
> ...


Good choice. We use Tropic Marin Pro Reef on all our systems and absolutely love it.

It is expensive but if used on a smaller system, it lasts a long time!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

MPreston said:


> After much debate and research, Tropic Marin won the battle.
> I stumbled across and article on another forum and, specs say it mixes to 8.5-Alk where a IORC, Red Sea mix up to a higher Alk. 13 and 12
> I run my tank at 10 and Tropic Marin give me the chance to dose up instead of trying to comp the level to get to 10.
> 
> ...


3 years with TropicMarin pro


----------

